# HD bicycle at Daly Mansion, Hamilton MT



## Dave Stromberger (Oct 4, 2016)

Didn't expect to see any old bikes in this museum, but in their collection is this survivor Harley Davidson!  It was pretty dark in there, but the pics still turned out OK.  Pretty cool to run across one of these in original paint!  Here ya go, some pics to save you the trip all the way to Montana.


----------



## catfish (Oct 4, 2016)

Cool!


----------



## Dale Alan (Oct 5, 2016)

Very cool,must have been a pleasant surprise to see that on display.


----------



## Dweber (Oct 5, 2016)

Nice detailed photos!


----------



## mike j (Oct 5, 2016)

Very nice photo's, looks like someone swiped the tank & grips off that girls Pacemaker.


----------



## Hobo Bill (Oct 5, 2016)

thanks for the pix Dave...


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 5, 2016)

Nice discovery.


----------



## Goldenindian (Oct 5, 2016)

Was there no "The Special" decal? Did you see the #s for year? Thanks for sharing Dave. Funny you said the room was dark because the only pictures I have of this machine are way dark! Nice work. Thanks


----------



## CrazyDave (Oct 5, 2016)

Thanks for this!  That is super cool, love the green paint and OG pins


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 5, 2016)

Anyone noticed the HD chain ring is on backwards.


----------



## Gordon (Oct 5, 2016)

I saw the mate to this one in Reserve, Montana years ago. The owner had a great story about being a little boy during the depression and he wanted a bicycle but knew his parents couldn't afford one. One evening he was sitting on the steps of the farm house waiting for his folks to return from a shopping trip to town and when he saw them coming up the driveway he could see a bicycle tied to the front bumper. It was a used Harley Davidson that came with an extra tire and they had paid $3 for it. He still had it after all those years.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Oct 5, 2016)

Goldenindian said:


> Was there no "The Special" decal? Did you see the #s for year? Thanks for sharing Dave. Funny you said the room was dark because the only pictures I have of this machine are way dark! Nice work. Thanks




I didn't see any decals on it, and didn't check out the serial number.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Oct 5, 2016)

The sign says 26" wheels, but they look 28" to me. The guy who fixed it up, Mark Kleffner was a Wheelmen member who passed away in 2007. I'd think he'd know better, but?


----------



## Goldenindian (Oct 5, 2016)

Yeah 28"


----------



## highship (Oct 5, 2016)

any pictures of the mansion?


----------

